# College Football Playoff National Championship



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well folks, we ran a little thread on the College Football NC last year and had a little fun. Might as well do it this year too. The game will be played on Monday night January 11. So, who do you like? Bama or Clemson?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

'Bama big.
....Although after watching what Stanford did to Iowa just now, I'd like Stanford if they could be in it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's all about match ups.....running QB could give Alabama fits but conventional wisdom says Bama. Sad thing is, he wanted to go to UGA.....perhaps had a bit to do with "the firing"  If ya can't recruit a guy that wants to go there......
In the end, unless special teams or miscue plays.... Bama 31- Clemson 13


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Go Tigers! Really I am hating on Bama, but go Clemson.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's easy to hate Bama.....ain't never "liked" em


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> It's easy to hate Bama.....ain't never "liked" em


 I ain't never seen anyone from Georgia that ever liked anything from Alabama and vice a versa, and as much as I dislike Saban for all the crap he put Michigan State through, and as much as I hate MSU I believe the tide will roll over Clemson just my humble opinion...


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> 'Bama big.....Although after watching what Stanford did to Iowa just now, I'd like Stanford if they could be in it.


Imo (which doesnt mean much) Stanford killed the 4th best team in the big ten in the rose bowl. Its all about when certain teams lost. That's how Iowa got there. They deserve to have competed in the rose bowl,but probably shouldn't have been there Big ten rankings should probably be osu, mu, msu, then maybe Iowa. But they did it to themselves so there the only ones to blame how the chips fell. I knew itd be ugly for Michigan state and iowa. 
As for the national championship... Man hard to tell... I think it'll be a good game. No blow out, I hope....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No doubt I am a SEC man....but it is kinda like I told my dad, I believe Clemson is destined....DeShaun Watson will have to be on top of his game, but it is exactly like dawg mentioned about the QB. Nick Saban coached teams have always struggled with a mobile athletic QB. TN gave Bama fits with their athletic QB in Tuscaloosa and Watson is a much better passer and field general at this point.

One part of me wants Bama to win and get Saban his 5th NC, which would tie the great Bear Bryant....and if he gets number 6 and surpasses the Bear with the most NC ever by a coach at a large division school, he just might retire.

When Clemson was being ridiculed by the media about mid-season, I think that really pulled this team together. Dabo has been recruiting at a very high level at Clemson also....so they have a lot of quality depth.

Clemson....by a little.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bbos2 said:


> Imo (which doesnt mean much) Stanford killed the 4th best team in the big ten in the rose bowl. Its all about when certain teams lost. That's how Iowa got there. They deserve to have competed in the rose bowl,but probably shouldn't have been there Big ten rankings should probably be osu, mu, msu, then maybe Iowa. But they did it to themselves so there the only ones to blame how the chips fell. I knew itd be ugly for Michigan state and iowa.
> As for the national championship... Man hard to tell... I think it'll be a good game. No blow out, I hope....


Yeah....but they KILLED them. I mean they stopped trying in the 3rd quarter. They could have laid a 60 spot on Iowa if they wanted to.
There's probably 15 NFL starters on the starting 22 at Stanford. Kicker will be a big boy in NFL, too.
I like intelligent football players. Stanford (99%) & Alabama (80%) seem to have good graduation rates.
Had enough of the dumbasses who have no business graduating high school not to mention being at some of the other colleges that made it to bowl games. Ole Miss 60%, Oklahoma state 54%.
These graduation rates and the "majors" they take are laughable.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah....but they KILLED them. I mean they stopped trying in the 3rd quarter. They could have laid a 60 spot on Iowa if they wanted to.
> There's probably 15 NFL starters on the starting 22 at Stanford. Kicker will be a big boy in NFL, too.
> I like intelligent football players.
> Had enough of the dumbasses who have no business graduating high school not to mention being at some of the other colleges that made it to bowl games.
> These graduation rates and the "majors" they take are laughable.


C'mon JD.....15 starters? That's a bit much........
What makes you think those guys are intelligent? Do not think they don't have bullshit degrees at Stanford, Georgia tech, etc......it's money talkin' 
But, like you, I can't stand watching dumbass football players.....but I mean "thugs" and there is plenty to go around, more at some schools than others (Florida state vs Boston college) but the persons intellectual capacity is not much of a concern for me, they deserve a chance to play like anyone else.....don't have to know much history, don't know much biology.....but they do know how to play football and that may be the only thing standing in the way of a life of poverty....(course they may blow it and still end up in poverty


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, 15. While I was watching game, the announcers seemed to support my opinions. Entire offensive line will make it to pros, including the TE. McCaffery is a 1st round pick. QB will go in lower rounds. Kicker will go. That's 9. I think there will be 6 more from defense and specials. The MLB is excellent. Barry Sander's son will get a look. So yes, I think 15 will play pro. NFL is looking more and more for players who are smart and have character and stay out of trouble. Less and less for dumbasses like Broderick Bunkley, Vince Young and and Johnny Football.

Sorry, I'm tired of hypocrisy of unqualified idiots going to college. I know, I'm a cold hearted conservative....
I'm tired of all the aid were giving out of our taxes to send people to school for sports.
College should be reserved for those who are academically qualified FIRST, not how far you can throw a ball.
And this is coming from a former D-1 school athlete.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stanford lost to Northwestern....Northwestern lost badly to Iowa....its all about matchups....and Stanford would match up poorly against Alabama or Clemson.

I think Christian McCaffrey is the best player in the NCAA...and probably deserved the Heisman trophy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I think we would have seen much more exciting football had the matchup have been

Ohio state , alabama

Michgan , Stanford

Mich state , ND

Iowa , FL Gators

Not trying to insinuate that any big 10 schools would be victorious, just think itd be better games to watch.

I only say this because all of the actual matchups were blowouts, with the exception of Ohio state Norte dame. But I think that one could have gotten out of hand to if Bosa wouldn't have been ejected for targeting in the first quarter (witch was the right call) bosa was creating fits for ND offensive line


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Clemson and Alabama will be an interesting match up. It will be fun to see how the coaches adjust. I also like to see the half time adjustments each team makes.

Alabama has historically had trouble with spread offenses and the read option where the quarterback runs the ball a lot.

If DeShaun Watson tries to run the ball in the championship game as often as he did against Oklahoma, he will be lucky to make it through the first half. Those designed quarterback draws may not be a good idea.

The "hurry up" offense would keep Alabama's regular defense on the field if they reach the red zone. I would be surprised if Alabama did not use their hurry up package some.

I like Dabo Swinney. He is from our county and was a walk on at Alabama, played for Stallings on a national championship team.

Alabama's defensive line is the real deal. They bring it every down and will wear in the opponents offensive line.

I believe Alabama will eventually pull out a win.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw this....I suspected this would happen....but ESPN thought they would cram their ingenuity down everyones throats and that everyone would fall in line with their idea of starting a "new" New Years eve tradition.....their pig headedness has cost them 100's of millions if not over a billion when all is said and done. Be curious as how sponsorship reacts for next year.

Regards, Mike

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2016/01/01/tv-ratings-for-college-football-playoff-down-36-percent/78178798/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Stanford lost to Northwestern....Northwestern lost badly to Iowa....its all about matchups....and Stanford would match up poorly against Alabama or Clemson.
> 
> I think Christian McCaffrey is the best player in the NCAA...and probably deserved the Heisman trophy.
> 
> Regards, Mike


If everybody thought about sports that way, we'd be wrong about a lot of games.
Just because A beats B and B beats C doesn't mean A will beat C.
There's never a guarantee and that's a FACT. The reason its a fact is because we have these games called UPSETS.  If not, no game would be in doubt....you know, "any given Sunday" and all that....
Back about 10 years ago, lowly unranked Temple played a top 10 ranked VA Tech team and beat them at VA Tech. Im sure the match ups favored VA Tech in every category.

Yes, matchups are important, but after years of playing and coaching sports and specifically football, I'd go more with the HOT team than anything, but even that's a guess.
Football is a game of momentum and emotion.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bbos2 said:


> I think we would have seen much more exciting football had the matchup have been
> 
> Ohio state , alabama
> 
> ...


Ohio State did blow out ND. That game, despite the closeness of the score, was never really that close.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> Clemson and Alabama will be an interesting match up. It will be fun to see how the coaches adjust. I also like to see the half time adjustments each team makes.
> 
> Alabama has historically had trouble with spread offenses and the read option where the quarterback runs the ball a lot.
> If DeShaun Watson tries to run the ball in the championship game as often as he did against Oklahoma, he will be lucky to make it through the first half. Those designed quarterback draws may not be a good idea.
> ...


They have the best D front in the country.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So far every Bowl game I have watched has been one sided. Except for the alma mater. That one should have been though... Hopefully they make a game out ofthe national championship.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> If everybody thought about sports that way, we'd be wrong about a lot of games.


You probably are wrong about a lot of games....most folks cannot pick the odds outcome at much over a 55% winning percentage....that is why bookies charge 10% for losers.



JD3430 said:


> Just because A beats B and B beats C doesn't mean A will beat C.


That was my whole point coach....or do I need to diagram it for you? It is about matchups.....and yes we do have upsets....any time a underdog wins that can be classified as a upset.....be it a 1 point underdog or a 21 point underdog.

I know about football too coach....I also have coached it and played it.....come to think about it....so has most males in my family....football is kind of a thing here in the South. But unlike you, I do not feel the need to remind everyone on haytalk about my playing or coaching days on a bi-monthly basis.

Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you sure it's a FACT that it's bi-monthly mr moderator? 
I was only trying to support your point....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Are you sure it's a FACT that it's bi-monthly mr moderator? I was only trying to support your point....


No you weren't ....... You were trying to support the ridiculous point that Stanford would be a better game? If playing in the SEC, Stanford would be 6-4, Iowa 4-6

If either of these teams played in the SEC you would quickly find out what attrition is.........they (other teams) found it out in the last few days.....speed is your only hope and you better have more than one.

Thays why I've always been against this rush to number 1......it's always been harder to win a SEC championship than a UPI, AP, coaches, or any other Poll....at least if the SEC puts a team in the championship, it'll be the SEC champions now.........didn't use to be like that


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

With all due respect, yes I was.
Yeah, I do think Stanford is the hot team and could give Alabama a great game, and yes, maybe even win. I didn't stray from that opinion and I don't now. Stanford has probably the best O line in the country and Bama has probably the best D line in the country and that makes for a great matchup. 
And yes, I was trying to support vols claim that just because A beats B and B beats C doesn't mean A beats C. Match ups are an important factor...I don't know why you don't understand that. The ABC example happens all the time. C may match up well against A and win. However, momentum, emotion of the game and believing in yourself at the right time allows lesser teams to beat superior teams as much if not more than match ups.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Believe me JD.....those that follow the game of football, be it coach, gambler, player or fans know all too well about A vs B vs C.....that's always been a constant, which is why matchups are so important.....its the only reason it may be a game against Clemson.

But then again, if you think that 15 players from one team will be starters in the NFL next year......that's ludicrous to even assume.

I will not argue the point about "Hot" teams.... I too believe that a team that's on top of their game can play with and beat a better opponent......hence Ohio state last year.....but that is definitely out of the norm, but as a coach, you have to motivate your team, Urban did a good job of making them "believe".....too bad I don't "believe" in him  (he was the Gators coach an I'm allowed to hate all things Gator related)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> .....football is kind of a thing here in the South....
> 
> Mike


Kind of a big thing here in PA, too moderator Mike and I don't need to claim an entire region (south) my home for bragging rights, either. My Home STATE usually ranks 7th or 8th in football recruiting out of the 57 states  . My HS team just put 3 players in D-1 football, one in the US Naval Academy with a very high GPA in academic courses and I'm quite proud to have been partially resposible in developing them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Believe me JD.....those that follow the game of football, be it coach, gambler, player or fans know all too well about A vs B vs C.....that's always been a constant, which is why matchups are so important.....its the only reason it may be a game against Clemson.
> But then again, if you think that 15 players from one team will be starters in the NFL next year......that's ludicrous to even assume.
> I will not argue the point about "Hot" teams.... I too believe that a team that's on top of their game can play with and beat a better opponent......hence Ohio state last year.....but that is definitely out of the norm, but as a coach, you have to motivate your team, Urban did a good job of making them "believe".....too bad I don't "believe" in him  (he was the Gators coach an I'm allowed to hate all things Gator related)


"There's *probably* 15 NFL starters on the starting 22 at Stanford. Kicker....."

Note I said probably but who cares, right? Makes for more/better controversy, gotchas, etc..


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Go TIGERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would rather see Clemson win the game but I ain't gonna bet against the Tide......they beat us like a red headed step child earlier this year and sent us into a tailspin (of which led to a firing and we r still on a downward trajectory  ) there is no love loss between Bama (or Auburn) and Georgia fans.....as an added stimulus, we all recruit from the same locale.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Doesn't everyone recruit there? I lost count of GA born Gophers. Including Shannon Brooks. He has a lot of potential.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Georgia turns out a incredible amount of talent every single year.....and some of the very best running backs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Georgia turns out a incredible amount of talent every single year.....and some of the very best running backs.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Something in the Georgia drinking water when it comes to running backs.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Something in the Georgia drinking water when it comes to running backs.


There was an initiative several years ago to inject HDH Instead of flouride, seems flouride was over-rated ...... Dentists lobbying group seems to be behind it all, or was it the UGA lobbyists.....can't remember


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heard today that Saban was 4-0 in National Championship games....I guess I knew that but had not thought about it...1-0 at LSU and 3-0 at Bama.....not good for my Clemson pick I suppose.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Heard today that Saban was 4-0 in National Championship games....I guess I knew that but had not thought about it...1-0 at LSU and 3-0 at Bama.....not good for my Clemson pick I suppose.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Interesting.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not College, but hats off to the referees in the Cincinnati Pittsburgh game. Cincinnati's (lack of) class shined through. They were rewarded with a well earned L! Good to see the officials calling poor sportsmanship.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The entire post game show was about how disgraceful Cincinnati's coach and players acted. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Almost game time now....and Alabama is favored by 7 and it seems the vast majority of media prognosticators are picking Bama in a run away.....sure hope it stays close into the late part of the game. Clemson has some tough injuries on the D-line....probably their best player has a (recent)knee injury but I think he is going to attempt to play.

Regards, Mike


----------

